# Litespeed Head Bagde



## stelviocube (Mar 13, 2010)

Doese anyone had a Litespeed Head Badge? Not the decal, the metal one.
Unfortunately I´ve lost the one from my Litespeed Vortex 2005.
I allready get in contact with Litespeed, but Head Badges are not available.
Maybe someone could sell me one and will be so kind to send it to me to Germany.
Thanks for helping
Dietmar


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

There's one on eBay right now.


----------

